# Helping Hand



## Kerry Weeks (Oct 20, 2017)

I decided to make a lathe mounted hoist to assist me in moving my larger turning blanks. It will also work on my truck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 20, 2017)

WOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Nature Man (Oct 20, 2017)

Most excellent! I can see lots of uses for that. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 20, 2017)

Interesting. Like that idea. I'll have to see if I can find pics of one I built with a guy, had 4 posts and was on wheels so we could roll it over to log, lift up and then roll it over the lathe.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks good, but wheres the gussets?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2017)

Aha....the top is removable ?


And i love your tree pic....


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Oct 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good, but wheres the gussets?


As had to make sure every thing worked as planned before putting final gusseting on it. there coming. and there is a 1/2 but welded in bottom for a supporting foot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Oct 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Aha....the top is removable ?
> 
> 
> And i love your tree pic....
> ...


yes the top is removable. it's a piece of 1.5 in steel rod welded onto the top arm. it swings 360 degrees, and just lifts out. made it to fit in the receiver on my truck. then figured out a receiver on the lathe would work. So it's a multi role helper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Oct 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Interesting. Like that idea. I'll have to see if I can find pics of one I built with a guy, had 4 posts and was on wheels so we could roll it over to log, lift up and then roll it over the lathe.


that was my 1st idea, but a gantry takes up too much space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2017)

Kerry Weeks said:


> then figured out a receiver on the lathe would work.



Don't forget to hook up the light harness. ...
Hahahaaa


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Like this idea... neat, clean, and when you don't need it, simply pull the pin and go stand it in a corner someplace out of the way.


----------



## Kerry Weeks (Oct 21, 2017)

Small load test on the wood hoist.


----------

